# Chicago Cubers



## Sandy Zhu (Apr 30, 2016)

There are almost never competition in Chicagoland area. There are also a lot more young cubers who can't drive to nearby states. Can anyone find a venue and enough equipment?


----------



## biscuit (Apr 30, 2016)

Sandy Zhu said:


> There are almost never competition in Chicagoland area. There are also a lot more young cubers who can't drive to nearby states. Can anyone find a venue and enough equipment?



Are you willing to put in the work? If so, contact Shaden Smith or Chris Braiedy (you can find their contact info here worldcubeassociation.org/delegates). They can supply equipment, expert advice and really helpful staff (like, I couldn't run my comps without them). Who knows, maybe I could make it and help staff too!


----------



## Sandy Zhu (Apr 30, 2016)

Ok Thanks!


----------



## Sandy Zhu (Apr 30, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Are you willing to put in the work? If so, contact Shaden Smith or Chris Braiedy (you can find their contact info here worldcubeassociation.org/delegates). They can supply equipment, expert advice and really helpful staff (like, I couldn't run my comps without them). Who knows, maybe I could make it and help staff too!


Thanks


----------

